# Osmolality Test



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

I have recently had an osmolality test to determine weather my diarrhea is osmotic or secretory. I have obtained a written report of it but have not heard from the doctor abut it yet. There is only one thing on that report and it is the number 481, then Osm/kg, then Not Established, then BN. It also says the word FASTING on the report but I was not told to fast and didn't . Would this affect the results of the test? Can you tell me anything about this test adn what that number might mean?Thank you


----------

